# BowTech Pros?



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

This is really more of an assumption than fact, but i think I'm right here...someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

Bowtech is quite a bit newer in the competitive world, compared to Hoyt and Matthews. However they've gained a lot of momentum in the last few years and are picking up hoards of shooters. To me, right now the top 3 are hoyt, bowtech, and matthews. (Possibly in that order ;D ) I think that bowtech is trying to get a lot of the youth shooters and convert 'um early, seeing as how they're practically the only youths i almost ever see shooting in a bow's prostaff shirt. Again, thats compared to hoyt and matthews. If anyone is going to be putting a dent in Hoyt/Matthews trophy case, its bowtech. 

As a matter of fact, if they'd just make their grips smaller, I'd probably shoot one.


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

I have only been back into archery for a short time but I think you are right. I have seen a lot of young adults shooting Bowtech lately. The shop I shot at, I would say about 95% of the shooters(not pros, but could be real soon) shoot a Bowtech

hey mbuemi have you shot an 07 bowtech yet? you want to talk about a thin grip. it fells like there is nothing there compared to my 05 bowtech


----------



## SANDBAGGER (May 10, 2005)

*'07 grip*

I hear ya on the grip. I added some foam pads under new sideplates on my '07 tribby. Makes me torque the bow alot less and feels better in my hand. I miss the older wider grips. ...............................:wink: 
But that's just me....


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I am only aware of 1 pro currently shooting Bowtech at the ASA shoots, Donnie Frohm Sr Pro, and he won the Classic last year.

Until Bowtech offers a contingency money program for the pros that rivals Mathews, Hoyt and PSE that will not change.


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*All about money*

I would agree that money is THE issue. I don't know what kind of contigency BowTech pays? anybody? All of the winning pros shooting Mathews at TX received $5000, I thought that was pretty sweet until PSE awarded Nathan Brooks $11,000. Why would Bowtech not want to join the ranks of the big boys? They had so many orders for the Guardian that it took me 10 weeks to get an Allegience in target colors (and it is sweet!). Seems that they should have the money to lure some of the big boys/girls into their court.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I know of three guys that shoot pro for BowTech... Marty Chambers and the other two guys I only know their fist names, Fred and Chris... They are all three from Texas. We shoot with them a lot.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

If Bowtech would put more money into contingency for who shoots for them, and less into bull riding, they would have a lot more shooters! :zip:  

Lien2


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

hoytgirl13 said:


> I know of three guys that shoot pro for BowTech... Marty Chambers and the other two guys I only know their fist names, Fred and Chris... They are all three from Texas. We shoot with them a lot.


In which organization are they shooting pro? The Marty Chambers I know from up that way shoots a Hoyt and is in Open A ASA and AMFS in NFAA...:wink: 

Donnie is the only Pro I know shooting a BowTech...


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

JAVI said:


> In which organization are they shooting pro? The Marty Chambers I know from up that way shoots a Hoyt and is in Open A ASA and AMFS in NFAA...:wink:
> 
> Donnie is the only Pro I know shooting a BowTech...


I might have the last name wrong, but the guy I know is named Marty and he does shoot for BowTech. His wife won shooter of the year in ASA in 2006 and she also broke her leg skiing this winter... I have shot with him the past two years and I remember him wearing his new maroon BowTech shirt at the ASA Pro Am in Paris.

This the same guy??


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

hoytgirl13 said:


> I might have the last name wrong, but the guy I know is named Marty and he does shoot for BowTech. His wife won shooter of the year in ASA in 2006 and she also broke her leg skiing this winter... I have shot with him the past two years and I remember him wearing his new maroon BowTech shirt at the ASA Pro Am in Paris.
> 
> This the same guy??


 I just checked the names in the Pro, Limited Pro and Senior Pro divisions and there was no Marty... 

The Marty Chambers I know shoots for OutDoor Pro in Garland...


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

JAVI said:


> I just checked the names in the Pro, Limited Pro and Senior Pro divisions and there was no Marty...
> 
> The Marty Chambers I know shoots for OutDoor Pro in Garland...


My Marty is what I will call him shoots Open A... I just checked too... But he lives in Sulpher Springs, so I don't think he would got to Garland to shoot... Must not be the same guy... Kind of short, grey-ish hair...


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

a few years ago Allan Gunter ranked good in the vegas shoot.i don't know about 3D though


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Correction for my first post...

Chris Snyder and Fred Cross do not shoot PRO they are just a part of Team BowTech. Which means BowTech supplies all their shirts, bows, etc


----------



## Perazzi MX-8 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re-Check the results!*



reylamb said:


> I am only aware of 1 pro currently shooting Bowtech at the ASA shoots, Donnie Frohm Sr Pro, and he won the Classic last year.
> 
> Until Bowtech offers a contingency money program for the pros that rivals Mathews, Hoyt and PSE that will not change.


Re-Check the results! Dan Renner won Sr. Pro at the Classic, give credit to who deserves it. Donnie Fromm squeeked out 3rd place at the classic. 

Former
"Team Bowtech Member"
I don't make the same mistake twice!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

No i havent tried an 07 yet david, however, i HAVE heard wonders about these guardian bows (and the other one...cant remember name.) Just got done with the 3 leg southern triple crown. (I did... "eh".) And while I was there, i ran into some old friends who had gotten both and they love them. He said that if you didnt hear it hit the target you wouldnt know you shot it. And i agree. While we were practicing i had to actually see him shoot to know whether he did or not. 

For some reason, checking the grips slipped my mind. I didnt even check them. But if they're getting small, i might be switching some time soon


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

hoytgirl13 said:


> My Marty is what I will call him shoots Open A... I just checked too... But he lives in Sulpher Springs, so I don't think he would got to Garland to shoot... Must not be the same guy... Kind of short, grey-ish hair...


Nope the Marty Chambers of which I speak is just over 6 ft... but he is getting grey...:wink: Goes by Hoyt301 on AT...


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

JAVI said:


> Nope the Marty Chambers of which I speak is just over 6 ft... but he is getting grey...:wink: Goes by Hoyt301 on AT...


Then I must have the wrong last name!!!  

Oh well!:tongue:


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

I believe the primary consideration for Bowtech is not that you shoot in the top 5 in the world. If it was they would pay the money to get those shooters. You see top shooters changing companies all the time for more money. All the bows will shoot, its the one standing behind them that make them shoot. Bowtech is more interested in those who love the product for what it is, not that others don't love the equiptment they shoot, but the Team Bowtech shooters are representatives of the company, not just top shooters. Bowtech is interested in what their shooters are doing for the next generation of shooters to come. I spend time every year, helping kids learn to shoot. I believe this is so important and it is important to Bowtech. There is more to archery than being able to say you won the most championships and you payout the most contingency money. Hoyt and Matthews make great products, as do the other bow companies. Bowtech has not decided to step into the game of paying out the most money. Hoyt and Matthews specifically spend a lot of money in trying to show how much they win, and they do. I don't think their is anything bad about what any of the bow companies do, they may just have different philosophies about what they are out to accomplish.  I would like to see some of the money put into purchasing equiptment for the schools that are waiting to start an archery program, we have a lot of them in PA. Just my .02. Don't take this response in the wrong way, I do not mean it to be negative. Not to many, to answer the original question.


----------



## DeluxeRaider (Mar 13, 2007)

hoytgirl13 said:


> Then I must have the wrong last name!!!
> 
> Oh well!:tongue:



nope his name is Marty Chambers....you have it right.


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*Bottom Line*

I guess the conclusion is..........Bowtech chooses not to pay enough contigency to get any pros to shoot for them.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

willrussellvill said:


> I guess the conclusion is..........Bowtech chooses not to pay enough contigency to get any pros to shoot for them.


As far as I know Bowtech pays no contingency money for the pros at all currently. They are one of the only manufacturers that pays contingency money to the amateurs though.

Perazzi, you are absolutely correct, Dan did win and Donnie did take 3rd.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

#1ROSS said:


> nope his name is Marty Chambers....you have it right.




Not to be confused with Marilyn Chambers


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

reylamb said:


> As far as I know Bowtech pays no contingency money for the pros at all currently. They are one of the only manufacturers that pays contingency money to the amateurs though.
> 
> Perazzi, you are absolutely correct, Dan did win and Donnie did take 3rd.


Bowtech does pay contingency to alot of classes. It is just not thousands of dollars. I do not know the amounts for this year but they also pay in alot of the other classes also. Just an FYI. Junkie


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2007)

Even though I don't own I bow tech... I think they are nice and well built bows...

I'm not aware nor heard any rumors, but I would not surprised to see bowtech assemble a team in the future.


----------



## gadgethead (Feb 23, 2007)

Shoeminator, have you heard of the National Archery in Schools Program (NASP). I'd say Mathews is doing it's part for the future and better ment of the sport.


----------



## buckcreek (Jun 1, 2005)

Why should they pay that kind of money to "Professional 3-D" archers? One out of 100 bow sales at most shops is tournament related. Where is the bang for the buck? Bowtech has invaded the market perfectly if you ask me. They, along with Hoyt, Mathews, etc., maybe not Martin, will sell exponentially more hunting bows than tournament bows. Why pay "John the Pro" many thousands of dollars to shoot their 38" ultimate tourney bow? Not trying to belittle the pro's but 98% of my customers that purchase archery equipment have no idea who Dan McCarthy, Jeff Hopkins, Nathan Brookes, Tim Gillingham are.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Yes but the few who will end up learning who they are, are now potential customers. There's always the chance that someone will buy something just because they see a pro shooter shooting it and they'll think it'll make them better. Not very often, but still probable.


----------



## willrussellvill (Jan 28, 2007)

*advertisment, that's why*

When I was just getting ready to buy my first "real" bow about 4 years ago, I started talking to my buddies and reading magazines. What name kept coming up? Who wins and places in more tournaments than any other bow? Mathews of course. I saw Mathews adds with the pros holding them (and it didn't matter that I didn't know who they were at the time) I was impressed. What was my first "real" bow? Mathews Q2. I had to have a Mathews. I honestly believe that the pros affect first time bow buyers more than experienced bow buyers because first time buyers are more susceptible to the propaganda.
I now shoot an 06 Tribute and an 07 Allegience. I do this because I have shot enough to know what I want. Speed and quality, it doesn't matter at this point to me that no pros shoot BowTech. But it did 4 years ago.
Is Mathews a great bow? you bet! I have just made a personal choice as to the one I like best. Is Mathews the first bow most think of? I say yes, those tournament wins are staring at you in every magazine you look at.


----------



## psekid81 (Jun 3, 2003)

*shooters*

from what i know there are no shooters for bow tech they dont need to pay some one or give bows away to advertise and i dont think you will ever see it


----------



## twin2003 (Feb 21, 2006)

hoytman66 said:


> from what i know there are no shooters for bow tech they dont need to pay some one or give bows away to advertise and i dont think you will ever see it


I talked to someone about a month ago that said this could be about to change. Supposedly there's a VERY YOUNG female about to be put on. 

Could be rumor or hearsay, but i wouldn't rule it out.

-T


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Just like in NASCAR,

what wins on Sunday, sells on Monday! :wink:


----------

